# Acer Aspire M1201 chipset (AMD 740G) driver pack



## Pete_JB (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello,

I could not find a more appropriate category, please excuse if error.
I have an Acer Aspire M1201 :

Chipset: AMD 740G
AMD Athlon X2 4450e dual-core
Bios R03-B0
Windows XP Prof

My problem is that I cannot find a driver pack for the chipset. The video, LAN port, audio...etc.. are all on the motherboard and I believe that there is (or should be) a "package" of drivers available. I've checked Acers website, no joy, the M1201 isn't listed in the driver download section. The motherboard originates with a manufacturer called Gigabyte, they have an automated driver download tool, but it does'nt seem to detect all the devices, the only driver it listed as being needed was for the audio and when I tried to install, it told me that I was missing the system bus driver. Would appreciate any help available or pointers in the right direction.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

Found only these two motherboards on the Gigabyte site that use the AMD 740G Chipset. There are Audio, Chipset, LAN, and SATA Raid drivers. Looks like the drivers are the same for both models, but I included both links. http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2813
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2775

Perhaps these will work for the Acer. Found an Aspire M1200 on the Acer site, but it only has Vista drivers, and looks like an NVIDIA Chipset. The specifications for the M1200 says AMD 740G Chipset though. An email to Acer Support might be worth a shot.

HTH

Jerry


----------

